# [SOLVED] Which direction should my case fans be pointed?



## MysterySandwich

I was just wondering which way the case fans should be facing?
I just bought a new fan and installed it, then I realized it is sucking INTO the case, should I reverse it, or is it pushing cold air in and leave it?


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Which direction should my case fans be pointed?*

It depends on where the fans are fitted, the fan(s) on the front of the PC should suck air in, whereas fan(s) on the rear should blow the hot air out, same with top-of-case fan(s) (if fitted).

Side fans are trickier, depending on your specific PC, Some are better sucking air in, some are better blowing out, some others are cooler without a fan at all - It's a matter of trial-and-error with them ones.


----------



## MysterySandwich

*Re: Which direction should my case fans be pointed?*

Ohhh, thanks!

Err so the ones on the top should be blowing air out?
(not sure what you mean by 'if fitted')


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Which direction should my case fans be pointed?*



> Err so the ones on the top should be blowing air out?
> (not sure what you mean by 'if fitted')


Meaning if there is a top mounted fan. Not all cases have them. And yes top mounted fan should be used for exhaust (blowing hot air out)


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Which direction should my case fans be pointed?*

The basics: Hot air rises...

Thus it is best to have lower(usually front) fans as intakes.

and higher/back fans as outtakes.

If it is a side fan it depends on the location.

My side fan sits right above my PCI-e slots. so I use it to suck the hot air out.
*If the Fan is on top then I would have it be an outtake.*


----------

